# LATE APRIL TROUT at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
April 25, 2019*

*YOU CAN NOW CHECK OUR ROOM & GUIDE AVAILABILITY​**CHECK AVAILABILITY​*Did you know that sixty guests can enjoy our five-star accommodations nightly? Booking as either an entire property, or individually, makes Bay Flats Lodge perfect for family reunions and corporate retreats that everyone will want to do again! For reservations call 888.677.4868 now!

*CCA-TEXAS AND THE
ï»¿BUILDING CONSERVATION TRUST (BCT)​**MAKE A DONATION HERE​*The Building Conservation Trust (BCT) was created to provide vital funding for grassroots-driven projects that achieve one or more of five key objectives: Restore degraded habitats; Create new habitats; Advance the science of coastal habitat and marine fisheries conservation; Foster habitat stewardship; and Educate coastal communities of the value of conservation.

As we continue to relish in all that our great fisheries have to offer, it is important for us to realize the necessity for replenishing that natural resource that we have enjoyed for so many years, and that is why Bay Flats Lodge has partnered with CCA Texas and their National Habitat Program, the Building Conservation Trust.

If you would like to show your support for conserving, promoting, and enhancing the present and future availability of coastal resources, Bay Flats Lodge will automatically match dollar-for-dollar your donation toward these tremendous efforts.

*CONNECTIONS​*_By: Randy Brown - Lodge Manager​_




​Everyone who comes to Bay Flats Lodge wants to catch fish but our corporate clients have a bigger picture to consider. If someone asked, why do you spend money on corporate entertainment what would your answer be, and why? Recently I had a conversation with one of our corporate clients and his answer to this question is on point. He said, time on the boat is not about catching fish but rather developing relationships with our customers. I could not agree more. Corporate entertainmentâ€™s purpose has little to do with catching a certain number of fish. The reason companies budget corporate entertainment dollars is to create bonds and deepen trust between sellers and buyers. One of my favorite parts of this job is receiving pictures from our guides of people hooked up, rods bent and smiles on faces. It doesnâ€™t happen every day. Some days fishing is tough and hook ups are few and far between. But making connections, some life long, can happen every day regardless of how cooperative the fish may or may not be.

Here at Bay Flats Lodge we specialize in making those connections happen. I hope youâ€™ll come gives us the opportunity to help you and your team make some connections as well.

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - Apr 18th*
*Capt. Nick Dahlman* - We didnâ€™t get to start fishing this morning as early we usually do because of a band of thunderstorms that swept the coast earlier this morning, but the day turned out positive for us, as well as for many of the other boats that were out today. The clouds parted and showed us some blue sky, and the wind settled down to a manageable speed, and my crew of three proceeded with a day of fun catching their limit of some great looking redfish!






​
*Capt. Doug Russell* - This morningâ€™s thunderstorms surprisingly didn't seem to shut the redfish bite down. A couple of trout were added to the box, and then it was back to the house early for this group from McCoyâ€™s Building Supply.

*Capt. Cody Spencer* - Thereâ€™s nothing like a nice afternoon wade trip to finish out the day! Long-time customers Steve, Jeff, and Jeffâ€™s son Luke made it an enjoyable outing, and they didnâ€™t do too bad of a job on the trout either!

*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Thursday was a great day on the water with the McCoyâ€™s group. They ended up with a lot of fish, and everyone really enjoyed their time away from the rest of the world!

*FRIDAY - Apr 19th*
*Capt. Todd Jones* - This morning it kind of felt like everything else might be a let down the rest of the day after the first fish of the day turned out being a solid 24-inch trout. However, everyone onboard learned a valuable lesson later in the morning as Chris landed a big 26-inch trophy trout - never lower your expectations!






​
*SATURDAY - Apr 20th*
*Capt. Harold Dworaczyk* - The trout fishing continues to get better and better, and it will only continue to do so this month and next. Weâ€™ll also be looking forward to some fairly comfortable fishing conditions through May, and possibly into June, as well.

*Capt. Jason Wagenfehr* - It was nice not dealing with 20+ mph winds for a change today. We did a lot of bouncing around and finally put together a good mess of fish. Also had a nice trout to top it off that was released.






​
*Capt. Steve Boldt* - The redfish action has remained good as of late - weâ€™re still catching them regularly on a daily basis. The trout have been hit and miss, but when you locate them thereâ€™s generally a good bunch of them feeding together. Weâ€™ve seen some â€œBIGsâ€ already, but there will be more of them through April, May and June.

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Every fish a blessing today as this Boy Scout earned his merit badges for catching, cleaning and eating fish. Itâ€™s a huge thrill being able to be part of this!






​
*Capt. Collin Gee* - The winds calmed and we managed to locate an aggressive trout bite, and todayâ€™s party recognized their full limit! It was a nice day with nice folks!

*TUESDAY - Apr 23rd*
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Mother Nature just wonâ€™t let up here lately with the brutal winds, but Carlton, Chris, and Marshall didnâ€™t let that discourage them. It took a little work, but they pulled off a nice box of trout to 18 inches, and added three reds for their trouble. Marshall had the biggest pull with this drag peeler at just under 28 inches! Wonder how the fishing would be with average winds!

*WEDNESDAY - Apr 24th*
*Capt. Billy Freudendensprung* - Man, was it ever windy today - seemed like hurricane force winds! Regardless, the guests fishing with me hit it good and hard, and at the end of the day managed a full limit of redfish and nearly full limits of trout and black drum. They put a pure whoopinâ€™ on the fish today!

*Capt. Jeremy McClelland* - We had to put up with a lot of wind today, but we found what turned out to be a good solid trout bite. My guests did their best to catch every trout out there, some of which were really nice fish! Canâ€™t wait until we donâ€™t have to deal with these hard winds all the time!






​
*LATE APRIL IS A GOOD TIMEâ€¦​*_By: Capt. Stephen Boriskie​_Redfish action has been off the charts the first half of April with catches of limits to near limits for those knowing where to go and what to do to get them. That said it was not that hard to box a few and we enjoyed the Redfish Rodeo for a couple weeks. Now that itâ€™s over due to changes in water levels mostly, we are looking to get the Speckled Trout action going and itâ€™s about to go wide open when we get a few days of calmer winds. April is not the month to expect calm winds for sure but there are those days when the atmosphere allows some trout conditions to develop.






​
Catching these beauties is a treat and we are doing that in just a couple ways depending upon what customer we have and their level of experience and desire. Wade fishing with lures is just about as good as it gets when you want to get right in the water with the fish and late April is a good time to get it going with warming water temperatures heating up the action. The tougher of those waders (not me) will opt for wading wet later this month as the water temps rise to the low to mid 70s but most will continue to put the waders on-especially with a stiff wind blowing because it gets cool quickly.

This is a great time to get the wife, the kids or the whole family down to the middle Texas coast and wet a line at Bay Flats Lodge. We are finding plentiful action on days when the wind is more manageable and we are utilizing live shrimp presented at the bottom of a popping cork. This is such an effective way to get a bait in front of hungry Specks and other species that are fun to catch. Itâ€™s a really good time to introduce new anglers to the sport and get them hooked up on one of these awesome fish. I have personally witnessed the look on the face of both old and young anglers and I can tell you itâ€™s something to see!

*WHAT OUR RECENT GUESTS ARE SAYINGâ€¦​*_Capt. Perry Rankin is a very cool guy, and we all had a blast fishing with him! Everything was excellent - great destination! - *Chase S. 4/24/19*

Keep up the great service! - *Nick S. 4/24/19*

My son and I had a great experience fishing with Capt. Garrett Wygrys, and we hope to see him again on a future visit to Bay Flats Lodge! The food was also very good! - *Tamara L. 4/22/19*

Everything is exceptional - my favorite place to take customers! Capt. Jeremy McClelland is great! He is very fun and professional, and we enjoyed the day tremendously! - *Dave H. 4/22/19*_

*SEVEN-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 10 % Precip.*
Sunny. High near 85F. Winds NW at 5 to 10 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip.*
Generally sunny despite a few afternoon clouds. High 86F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip.*
Sunny skies. High near 80F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip.*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 81F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 20 % Precip.*
Sun and a few passing clouds. High 82F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday  30 % Precip.*
Partly cloudy with isolated thunderstorms possible. High 82F. Winds SE at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip.*
Cloudy. High 83F. Winds SE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Synopsis:* Rain and thunderstorm chances will end Thursday morning as drier air moves into the area. A weak to moderate offshore flow will prevail Thursday through Friday before onshore flow returns this weekend.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 73.9 degrees
Seadrift 78.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 73.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle






​


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 13*

Pic 13


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 14*

Pic 14


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 15*

Pic 15


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 16*

Pic 16


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 17*

Pic 17


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 18*

Pic 18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 19*

Pic 19


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 20*

Pic 20


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 21*

Pic 21


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 22*

Pic 22


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 23*

Pic 23


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 24*

Pic 24


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 25*

Pic 25


----------

